# Stagefright on Gingerbread?



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

When on froyo, I found an option to enable 'Stagefright' in the liberty toolbox. When I flashed to gingerbread, I was no longer able to perform this action. Is there a way to do it on gingerbread?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Jmoney4769 said:


> When on froyo, I found an option to enable 'Stagefright' in the liberty toolbox. When I flashed to gingerbread, I was no longer able to perform this action. Is there a way to do it on gingerbread?


yea, it's in the build.prop file in the /system directory.
you will see these 2 entries.
media.stagefright.enable-record=false
media.stagefright.enable-rtsp=false
just change them to true


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

What exactly is Stagefright? I saw this in the toolbox but never knew what it was.


----------



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

"razorloves said:


> yea, it's in the build.prop file in the /system directory.
> you will see these 2 entries.
> media.stagefright.enable-record=false
> media.stagefright.enable-rtsp=false
> just change them to true


Are you sure that's it? I took a screenshot of what I'm looking for. There are four options, not just two
View attachment 617


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Jmoney4769 said:


> Are you sure that's it? I took a screenshot of what I'm looking for. There are four options, not just two
> View attachment 617


my bad, i thought you meant those that i mentioned.
if you couldnt get it to work, they might only be for froyo.
but these are it. just add these in build.prop

media.stagefright.enable-http=true
media.stagefright.enable-scan=true
media.stagefright.enable-meta=true
media.stagefright.enable-player=true


----------



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

razorloves said:


> my bad, i thought you meant those that i mentioned.
> if you couldnt get it to work, they might only be for froyo.
> but these are it. just add these in build.prop
> 
> ...


What happens if I put those in and they aren't supported?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

probably nothing. worst case you'll bootloop. then you can just use adb and push a fresh copy of the build.prop to your phone


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

make sure u know how to adb push the build.prop and also how to set the permissions before u do it though.


----------

